# is there a cookbook on marinating/flavours on food



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,

got any recommendation on cookbooks on marinating, create a spice mix or something on a protein for example ...like chicken breast is the most versatile protein but can be bland by itself.

so I want recipes of different flavours I can put on the chicken, fish like salmon, pork so on and so on


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Marination is largely ineffective on a whole cut.

Rubs, my favorite books for this are


They'll teach you how to start building your own rubs for flavors you prefer


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Links aren't working.

Grilling encyclopedia by A Cort Sinnes

Paul Kirks Championship Barbecue Sauces by Paul Kirk this has a better section 9n building a rub.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

phatch said:


> Links aren't working.
> 
> Grilling encyclopedia by A Cort Sinnes
> 
> Paul Kirks Championship Barbecue Sauces by Paul Kirk this has a better section 9n building a rub.


thanks ... will check them out


----------

